# TiP SigN iN mY uBeR



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

Has anyone had success using an original TIP SIGN in your car? Which idea works best? Mine uses humor and it delivers tips daily. 

Share your Tip Sign story.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Uber fares never included a tip! You are perpetuating a myth that we drivers have suffered with since day one ! Edit your sign immediately!


----------



## TheFixer1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Use the search function in this forum, you will get your answer.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I only tip drivers that do the Heimlich maneuver on me so no, no tip for you.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Driver Ed said:


> Has anyone had success using an original TIP SIGN in your car? Which idea works best? Mine uses humor and it delivers tips daily.
> 
> Share your Tip Sign story.


Dude, as you already know, I Will Tip You In The App! Really! I really, really will


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> Dude, as you already know, I Will Tip You In The App! Really! I really, really will


And I will TiP YoU WeLL...!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> And I will TiP YoU WeLL...!


You will?
Oh thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## UberXBoston (Aug 13, 2014)

How is your sign working out? Do you actually get higher tips with that?


----------



## Columbian Harem (Mar 29, 2019)

Driver Ed said:


> Has anyone had success using an original TIP SIGN in your car? Which idea works best? Mine uses humor and it delivers tips daily.
> 
> Share your Tip Sign story.


How about your resume and a sign that says "Please help me get a real job, Dara is holding me hostage"?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Driver Ed said:


> Has anyone had success using an original TIP SIGN in your car? Which idea works best? Mine uses humor and it delivers tips daily.
> 
> Share your Tip Sign story.


I really don't care what others think and if it works for you. Tip signs in taxis, rideshares, limos, etc, are TACKY and I assure you older people will find it offensive. You might not care, but that is my two cents. I do put a few bills in my center panel cup holder, which is discreet. Discreet, sans signs, is OK. I get most tips in the app, anyway.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Took an Uber as a pax recently. Sign said, "Welcome to Plan B, when Plan A is just too expensive."
He made me laugh - I'll pay for that.


----------

